# Update on my marine, nano is gone, this is my 4x2x2



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Well long time coming but here it is  My 4x2x2. 
Nano is no more...
































































Just waiting for everything to grow and pick up my baby yellow tang and that's it for a while


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

seen this on ultimate reef


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Railz said:


> seen this on ultimate reef


I practically live on there :blush:

Have you got the same name on there?


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Very nice!

I'm just in the process of setting up a 300l marine tank 

Can't wait til it all starts looking nice :2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I didn't see this on UR, but have seen you 

Nice one!


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

its in the medium tanks thread


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Jasberfloob said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I'm just in the process of setting up a 300l marine tank
> 
> Can't wait til it all starts looking nice :2thumb:


:2thumb: how are you doing? Any pics? 

Ash- I have seen you too  but I haven't seen your thread, do you have one?
How is your tank doing?

Railz are you in medium too?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

ive just ordered my new tank so being built, the rio 180 is being closed down as soon as its ready , just panicing about the move


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Railz said:


> ive just ordered my new tank so being built, the rio 180 is being closed down as soon as its ready , just panicing about the move


:2thumb: I was the same when I swapped but it went ok in the end


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

JoPwerks said:


> :2thumb: how are you doing? Any pics?


At the moment its just 40kg of live rock and a couple of jug fulls of live sand - letting everything sit and mature and sort itself out for a while before we start putting anything in it

Trying to do everything slowly as last time we tried we were given shit advice and everything went wrong. Eg we set the tank up with tap water with some dechlorinator and a box of salt like we were told by our local shop, we had an anemone in a 60l tank, we didnt have enough flow or filtration on the tank etc etc

This time one of my friends is helping me set it all up as her and her other half keep marine so I'm not getting the basic things wrong!

All I need to do now is sit back and wait and decide what corals and fish etc I want to go for in a few weeks

:2thumb:


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

JoPwerks said:


> :2thumb: I was the same when I swapped but it went ok in the end


 arrives tomorrow but have to wait till seals set before filling


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Railz said:


> arrives tomorrow but have to wait till seals set before filling


It won't take long to set will it? Or do you have to wait a week or so?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

can take a few weeks  oh well gives me time to pick up some more of the equipment


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh, thats annoying, plenty of time to plan then :2thumb:

We want to see some pics then 

Where's the lovely picture you used to have, I remember seeing that and thinking, wow!


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Jasberfloob

Nice to see you on UR :thumb:


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

JoPwerks said:


> Jasberfloob
> 
> Nice to see you on UR :thumb:


hehe thanks!

I'm itching to start and get stuff in my tank - just done some texting and the nitrate levels shit :devil:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Jasberfloob said:


> hehe thanks!
> 
> I'm itching to start and get stuff in my tank - just done some texting and the nitrate levels shit :devil:


Yes, waiting and taking it slow is the main thing but it will be worth it in the end :2thumb:

Your tests are showing the cycle, which is good as it means it's doing what it should be


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a naughty naughty person and have decided to risk it and currently aclimatising 6 wee blue crab beasties :whistling2:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Jasberfloob said:


> I'm a naughty naughty person and have decided to risk it and currently aclimatising 6 wee blue crab beasties :whistling2:


:gasp: what happened to taking it slow?


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

But now I have something to look at! After 2 weeks of staring at rocks...


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Jasberfloob said:


> But now I have something to look at! After 2 weeks of staring at rocks...




Lol, well they are good to watch


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Going to let it all grow now :2thumb:


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! I'd love to give marine tanks a go, but there's so much to them. Yours looks fab!
:2thumb:


----------



## Jasberfloob (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks fab Jo

How far along is it? (Months etc)


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

ChazzieJo said:


> Wow! I'd love to give marine tanks a go, but there's so much to them. Yours looks fab!
> :2thumb:


Aww thank you, you should give it a go, there is a lot to get and read up but once you know what you are doing its great :2thumb:

Jasberfloob I've had this tank 10 weeks tomorrow, but before that I had another tank with the salt water in for three weeks and then changed my mind on it and gave it to my turtle :lol2: I had a nano before that which most of my corals and fish were in.

I have made a video, it's not great but it shows the jist if it 
YouTube


----------



## zekee (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking good Jo


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

zekee said:


> Looking good Jo


Thank you, I've been busy with it, but it's calming down now and I'm watching it grow :2thumb:


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Just a small update as I'm letting everything grow to see what room I'll have


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Another quick update.......


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

looks sweet.:2thumb:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking really nice. Why have you chosen to aim your wavemakers at the surface, if you don't mind me asking?

Best,
Paul


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Paul112 said:


> Looking really nice. Why have you chosen to aim your wavemakers at the surface, if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Best,
> Paul


Thank you 
Because the corals didn't like them pointing side wards or downwards as they were getting a pounding, most of them like moderate.

Even though its pointing upwards there's plenty of movement right down to the plate coral on the sand bed


----------

